# running some big pipe 3 1/2"



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Pick something common to use as a spacer between the pipes - like a bit of 1 5/8" unistrut.

A crowbar to spread the pipes on the rack and some racheting straps to pull them in and hold them temporarily comes in handy. A two foot or four foot level is good to have. Spend the time to have wrenches on hand for the straps - much easier and cleaner than using your channellocks.

Most important, enjoy!


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

A demo bar and a rubber mallet are your friends, you don't want to get in the habit using the heel of your hand. For spacing it's good to use something that is always near you like one of the short widths of a folding rule. If using strut straps set an impact up with a socket adapter in the size of the head on the bolt. Makes life easier. 3 1/2 is an odd size, I would think 4 inch stuff would be easier to come by generally


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Johnburlini said:


> Going to be running some big pipe racks in the next couple of weeks. Any advice would be great. Been a long time since ive done this. Will be using a 881 which is no problem. What kind of spacing and other tips would be appreciated.
> Thanks, Im thinking at least 1 1/8" spacing between for straps and so forth.Any other advice would be helpful. Strut 3' from boxes and probably every 5 ' between.Going to be a lot of pipe on these racks.
> Thanks aagin...
> 3 1/2" emt


I wouldn't waste the time or money for supports every 5'


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

sparky970 said:


> I wouldn't waste the time or money for supports every 5'


Even if it was under purlins? It's usually either 5' or 10' in that scenario.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Thing to speed up time on a install:
Use T&B Quick Clamps or Cobra clamps
http://www.tnbcanada.com/en/catalogues/online/industrial_mro/pdf/c11/Conduit_and_Cable_Clamps.pdf
and use Double strut.
I also have used split nut for threaded rod for hangers to speed up time on the install of for the top nut or caddy slick Nut.
http://www.erico.com/products/CaddySlickNut.asp
AND A 881 BENDER:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnburlini (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, will use some of these tips as i proceed on this job.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I would go with the bigger spacing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eejack said:


> Pick something common to use as a spacer between the pipes - like a bit of 1 5/8" unistrut.


Great advice, I offten use a roll of electrical tape sideways which gives a 3/4" spacing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is a link to a number of helpful documents for planing strut racks.

http://www.powerstrut.com/technical.html


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Great advice, I offten use a roll of electrical tape sideways which gives a 3/4" spacing.


I usually use my screwdriver handle.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't use P clamps on pipe.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would also run 4 inch. Unless you will have every single fitting you will ever need on hand. Nobody and I mean nobody stocks any 3 1/2 inch around here.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I use my torpedo level for spacing! Gives u 1 1/2 roughly!


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Get a battery impact gun and some impact sockets and adapters.
It will save a lot of time tightening up the couplings and straps.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wear your hard hat and steel toed boots. Gloves are good too.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

With pipe that big it can be a pain to run a fish tape in if you have alot of bends. If you're planning on blowing a string in, tape the fittings as you go with grey 33.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnburlini said:


> Any advice would be great.


Fuel up!










:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

KGN742003 said:


> With pipe that big it can be a pain to run a fish tape in if you have alot of bends. If you're planning on blowing a string in, tape the fittings as you go with grey 33.


I quit taping my couplings several years ago. Realized it was pointless when I found i could blow a bag through 300 foot of 4" in under 5 seconds with a pull behind air compressor


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Try to use 4". 

Get a good file, a new bandsaw blade, and a strong helper. 

Stand on ground, fold arms, and point as needed.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

KGN742003 said:


> With pipe that big it can be a pain to run a fish tape in if you have alot of bends. If you're planning on blowing a string in, tape the fittings as you go with grey 33.


 
You are correct, I had a large job with a lot of large EMT with setscrew fittings and I was worried about vacuum fishing the long runs so we caulked the couplings as we went and had no trouble. BillW


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Not only is 4" more readily available, last I checked 4" conduit and fittings are cheaper.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

KGN742003 said:


> With pipe that big it can be a pain to run a fish tape in if you have alot of bends. If you're planning on blowing a string in, tape the fittings as you go with grey 33.


Pvc glue is a good idea


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't blow the conduit.. Use a vacuum and suck the string through it.. The differential pressure needed is less that the volume of air you'll need to blow it through...Never taped, siliconed or glued one and had no problems...

5' spacing may be inevitable depending on location and smallest conduit installed on the rack...


----------

